# After purchase, how long does it take to download the libraries?



## Ray (Nov 3, 2019)

Asking for libraries of 80GB and more. Also, do fellow composers usually opt for HDD delivery or direct download?


----------



## Willowtree (Nov 3, 2019)

Ray said:


> Asking for libraries of 80GB and more. Also, do fellow composers usually opt for HDD delivery or direct download?


Depends on a lot of factors. Youe internet speed, the host etc.

When I download at a rate of 100 Mbit/s, it usually takes me perhaps 2 hours or so to download a library of that size, but because download speeds can vary significantly, sometimes it'll go faster. Sometimes longer.

If you have a slower internet connection of 10 Mbit/s it might take a day.

If slower than that, perhaps a week or more.

I always use direct download unless HDD is the only option. That's what most of us do, I imagine.


----------



## Anevis (Nov 4, 2019)

As @Willowtree has already mentioned, it highly depends on your internet connection. Since my connection is very poor, I download them over night.

Regarding to HDDs. That depends on you if you want a HDD with library, but what I did recently is, that I bought a 1TB SSD and download all libraries only on that SSD. It has two benefits, you have all your libraries on one place, so it's "almost" portable and you don't have to buy the extra HDD.


----------

